# Rhubarb Slush



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

Rhubarb Slush

    Makes 20 servings. 
6 cups fresh rhubarb, chopped
2 cups white sugar
1 (6 ounce) can frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed
1 (6 ounce) can frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
1 cup gin (optional)
3 cups water
1 (2 liter) bottle lemon-lime flavored carbonated beverage, chilled


Directions
1 Place rhubarb in a large saucepan with water to cover. 
   Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, and cook until 
   tender. Drain and mash or puree in a blender.
2 Stir together the rhubarb puree, sugar, orange juice 
   concentrate, lemonade concentrate, gin and water. 
   Freeze. Place scoops of the frozen mixture into serving 
   glasses, and fill the rest of the glass with lemon-lime 
    soda.


----------



## LeeAnn (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow!  This looks so refreshing!  I am wishing I was sitting pool-side and drinking a big glass of this!  MMM!


----------



## Ripliancum (May 11, 2006)

I'll have to admit, the name Rubarb Slush didn't really sound appealing at first, but neither does Egg Nog, but I love that stuff.  I'll have to try it some time.


----------

